# 25 HP Kohler v twin smoking



## bpace07

I have a lawn tractor with a 25 hp Kohler v twin
SKH725U1G2RB
CV25S

It runs good but has blue/ white (oil) smoke during rapid throttle up or down.
No visible smoke while running.

What should I look for?

I have experience in v-8's and singe cyl mower engines, but not the v twins.

Thanks....

BP


----------



## dj722000

Try going here, its online for manuals.

http://www.kohlerengines.com/manuals/landing.htm :thumbsup:


----------



## sweeneytodduk

Hi dj722000, Thanks for the Kohler engine site.Regards Sweeneytodduk England.


----------



## 30yearTech

It's not unusual to have a little smoke on start up and when the engine is throttled. Air cooled engines are built with somewhat loose tolerances when compared to their liquid cooled counterparts. It's normal for these engines to consume a small amount of oil (1 oz. / hr). As long as it's not an excessive amount, I would not worry about it. 

Make sure there are no oil leaks anywhere in the crankcase, if oil can get out then air can get in, and you may not be able to maintain a proper vacuum in the crankcase. 

Valve guides are the most common area to check for when there is a lot of smoke on start up. Wear or leaking seals on the valves can account for some of this. 

A bad crankcase breather, or a dirty or plugged oil drain from the breather can cause smoking.

Wear in the cylinder or piston rings can also account for increased oil consumption.

An overfilled crankcase (oil level too high) can cause an engine to smoke a little, sometimes a lot if the oil level is extremely high.

Best of Luck....:thumbsup:


----------

